# Freezeing okra



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I plan on having a good crop of okra this tear. I will want to bread some for freezing and frying later. But every time I've tried breading then freezing it winds up the breading is tough when I get ready to cook it. Any one know how to do this without it being tough.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Ruby said:


> I plan on having a good crop of okra this tear. I will want to bread some for freezing and frying later. But every time I've tried breading then freezing it winds up the breading is tough when I get ready to cook it. Any one know how to do this without it being tough.


Why do you want to bread your okra then freeze them?

I've never breaded my okra before freezing. I just take my fresh okra cut it up an throw in freezer bag then when get them out to thaw I just wash my cut okra up an then bread them.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

don't bread until ready to use.

after picking, just bring it in and wipe off with damp paper towel. slice, then lay out on a cookie sheet in the freezer until frozen. then when it is good and frozen put it into your freezer bags. it will not be in a big clump like that, and you can just gravel off what ever you need at the time.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Does Okra not need to be blanched like other veggies before freezing?


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have done it both ways. It's easiest to cut it up and freeze it in single layers on a cookie sheet and then bag it. That way you don't have one solid lump. Take out the amount you want and bread and fry it. I don't defrost mine before breading.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

> I have done it both ways. It's easiest to cut it up and freeze it in single layers on a cookie sheet and then bag it. That way you don't have one solid lump. Take out the amount you want and bread and fry it. I don't defrost mine before breading.


exactly how we do it...only difference is we usually dip it in a bit of water or milk to dampen it to help the breading stick when getting it ready to fry.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I have breaded both okra and zukes before freezing on the cookie sheet, but it is so much quicker during the season to just freeze it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have always been told vegies needed to be "blanched" to stop the enzymes from continuing to mature the vegies. 

I am finding out in these forums that some people do not blanch them; but just fast freeze instead. (I will probably try both ways this year as a personal experiment to find out which way gives the best taste.)


----------

